

Thoughts On The Scheme Standardization Effort - fogus
http://benjisimon.blogspot.com/2009/08/3-thoughts-on-scheme-standardization.html

======
pjonesdotca
"The emphasis being, of course, that even a complete implementation of Scheme
should remain as compact as possible."

I don't know. I like that fact that Scheme forces me to create everything.
(R5RS) The end result is that I end up thinking long and hard before I write
my first parenthesis. This is radically different from my Ruby approach which
has a tendency to be "jot down as many functions and then find some way to
organise them into a class".

My Ruby approach is probably not "best practices" but sometimes, as I learned
in screenwriting class, you have to actually put something on the screen to
start, otherwise you end up with...a blank screen.

Seriously, if I wanted modules or a larger ecosystem for my code I would have
options to select such as PLT or Kawa.

I guess I'm still muddled about this whole agenda on a "Big" vs "small"
Scheme.

